# Corrente do Golfo! Morte anunciada?



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2007 às 15:24)

*Aquecimento global já afeta Corrente do Golfo, diz professor britânico .*







O professor Peter Wadhams, da Universidade de Cambridge (Inglaterra), afirma ter constatado os primeiros sinais de que a Corrente do Golfo está perdendo intensidade devido ao aquecimento global. O efeito, previsto por cientistas, pode alterar substancialmente o regime de temperaturas no noroeste da Europa. 


Segundo Wadhams, que é professor de Física dos Oceanos, observações feitas com submarinos da Marinha Real britânica mostram que o "motor" da Corrente do Golfo está funcionando com um quarto de sua capacidade nos últimos anos. 



Água desdendente - A Corrente do Golfo é um grande fluxo de água quente que leva calor ao noroeste da Europa, principalmente às ilhas britânicas. Este fluxo é impulsionado por uma mistura de água gelada que desce ao fundo do oceano, partindo da superfície no Ártico, com água quente vinda do sul. 


A mistura destas águas provoca um enorme redemoinho que move a Corrente do Golfo, mas o problema é que as colunas de água fria descendente estão menos fortes por conta do menor acúmulo de gelo na superfície do Mar da Groenlândia, segundo Wadhams. E isso desacelera o movimento circular das águas. 


"Até recentemente era normal encontrarmos uma espécie de chaminés gigantes pelas quais a água gelada descia até cerca de 3 mil metros de profundidade. Se este mecanismo se desacelera, chegará menos calor à Europa", disse o professor ao jornal The Sunday Times. 


Gelo fino - 

Wadhams e seus colegas pesquisaram especialmente uma capa de gelo chamada Odden, que se forma no inverno no Mar da Groenlândia. Esta capa tem ficado com pouco mais da metade da espessura que tinha há 20 anos, o que afeta as colunas descendentes. 


A água gelada desce ao fundo do mar quando os cristais de gelo na superfície isolam o sal, deixando o líquido mais pesado que o das camadas inferiores - mais distantes do gelo. Com uma capa gelada mais fina, menos água tenderá a descer ao fundo. 


E a capa de gelo está mais fina, segundo os cientistas, por causa do aumento médio da temperatura global, devido às emissões de gases poluentes em todo o mundo. 



Resfriamento - Com o "motor" mais fraco e perdendo intensidade, a Corrente do Golfo deixaria de equilibrar o clima europeu, causando um esfriamento geral naquela região. 


Para se ter uma idéia, a corrente leva às costas britânicas 27 mil vezes mais calor do que poderia ser gerado por todas as fontes de energia do Reino Unido, garantindo de 5 a 8 graus centígrados na temperatura média. Ou seja, o aquecimento global estaria gerando um de seus primeiros efeitos locais drásticos, que seria um resfriamento no noroeste da Europa. (Estadão Online) 

Fonte: http://www.ahau.org/aquecimento_golfo.0.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Mai 2007 às 19:27)

Estopim de novas Glaciações:
Uma das possíbilidades aventadas em uma teoria sobre o início de glaciações envolve a Corrente do Golfo: uma mínima elevação do nível dos oceanos (1 milímetro ou pouco mais do que isto), embora possa parecer pouco, considerando-se a área, implica um enorme volume de água. Com a elevação do nível, o volume da troca de água entre o oceano Ártico e o Atlântico norte através do estreito de Spitzbergen aumentaria consideravelmente. Com a maior quantidade de água quente indo para o Ártico (através da Corrente do Golfo) e uma maior quantidade de água fria vindo para o Atlântico norte, o resultado seria, a curto prazo, o derretimento de mais gelo do Ártico (o que realmente está ocorrendo) e o resfriamento da costa nordeste da América do Norte, afetando o clima até a Flórida, onde passariam a ocorrer resfriamentos extremos no inverno. Como consequência do efeito cascata desencadeado, poder-se-ia iniciar uma nova glaciação.

Possibilidade do desaparecimento da corrente do Golfo
O efeito estufa faz com que as geleiras do Ártico derretam, mas também faz aumentar a pluviometria do Atlântico norte. Esses dois fenômenos reunidos constituem um fator no aumento da água doce nessa região. Se esse fenômeno for muito grande, como foi o caso no início da última era glacial (aproximadamente 11 000 anos atrás: as geleiras derretem na América do Norte, liberando água doce que resfria as correntes marinhas e produzem um resfriamento geral do clima terrestre), então a corrente do Golfo poderia "parar". Na verdade, uma grande quantidade de água doce aumentaria a diferença de salinidade da água entre o equador e o Mar da Noruega. O local de mergulho das águas quentes e salgadas localizar-se-ia na altura dos Açores, e a corrente do Golfo contrair-se-ia sobre si mesma, não indo além dos Açores.

*Essa mudança climática seria bastante rápida: em menos de 10 anos, a temperatura de toda a Europa ocidental (de Portugal à Finlândia) baixaria de 5°C. Quando se sabe que as temperaturas médias baixam de 1 grau C a cada 500 km de latitude, encontrar-se-ia o clima de Oslo em Madrid. Mas essa baixa de temperatura seria mais marcante no inverno do que no verão, pois a corrente marinha de jet traria diretamente sobre a Europa o clima do Canadá. Bordeaux, que está à mesma latitude que Montréal, poderia ter regularmente temperaturas de -25°C no meio do inverno. Essa mudança climática seria tão rápida que é chamada « surpresa climática ». Isso significaria a chegada brutal de uma glaciação na Europa ocidental, com uma extensão das geleiras. *Mas, na realidade, não seria uma glaciação, pois em todo o resto do planeta o efeito estufa continuaria a aumentar as temperaturas, derreter as geleiras e fazer o nível dos oceanos aumentar. O que aconteceria na Europa ocidental seria assim bastante localizado: as geleiras se estenderiam, enquanto que no resto da Terra elas derreteriam! Por isso o nível dos oceanos continuaria a subir, apesar desse frio localizado. Durante uma glaciação verdadeira, ele seria 100 metros mais baixo. No entanto, essa teoria deve ser verificada, por isso o emprego do condicional.

Fonte: http://www.mpimet.mpg.de/.../web/education/faq10.html (em alemão)...

Sou adepto desta teoria! Sempre afirmei e afirmo que o nosso planeta não pode como entidade não reagir a estas alterações que estamos a provocar... Para mim é este o macanismo de que o planeta se serve para pôr ordem na "capoeira"...
O que acham???


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2007 às 20:01)

isso seria uma coisa espectacular a temperatura descer 5ºC na média, logo o algarve iria ter temperaturas muito baixas do que se verifica habitualmente


----------



## Rog (31 Mai 2007 às 09:16)

Isso não é assim tão linear...
Esse argumento é por vezes o calcanhar de Aquiles de muitos defensores do Aquecimento Global... mas a ser verdade a Europa do Norte ficaria com mais frio e com isso mais neve e gelo, o que contraria a ideia do derretimento do Ártico... 
Suponhamos que a Corrente enfraquece ou quebra mais a Sul, tal significaria aumento da temp. em Portugal e não o contrário... visto que a corrente quente desceria ao largo de Portugal e o calor suplementar destinado à Europa do norte ficaria por cá (actualmente é uma corrente fria que desce ao Largo de Portugal.. ) mas isto é... um suponhamos!

Continuando a divagar, penso que será uma tentação pegar no mapa de anomalias e imaginar isto possa vir a ocorrer.. mas a realidade ainda é outra, felizmente, e dificilmente imagino algo assim! (ATENÇÃO: Apenas as anomalias estam potencialmente correctas, As setas não correspondem a actual circulação marítima, nem talvez num futuro próximo!)





Temperaturas actuais marítimas:





A Corrente do Golfo:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jun 2007 às 18:36)

Enfraquecimento da Corrente do Golfo causou mini Era Glacial

Há 470 anos, o rei Henrique VIII da Inglaterra viajava na superfície do rio Tâmisa, a cavalo. Diz a lenda que o monarca foi puxado do centro de Londres até Greenwich em um trenó sobre a superfície congelada do rio, que virou gelo de uma margem a outra por causa do frio intenso.

As famosas Frost Fairs londrinas, em que os carnavais são ocasionalmente celebrados sobre o rio congelado, foram uma marca registrada da "Mini Era Glacial", que atingiu o noroeste da Europa entre 1200 e 1850.

Um novo estudo, que será publicado na edição de quinta-feira da revista científica britânica Nature, explica porque este fenômeno ocorreu.

O artigo põe a culpa no enfraquecimento da Corrente do Golfo, a corrente que leva água quente do Atlântico tropical até a costa da Europa ocidental, levando aos países da região temperaturas agradáveis mesmo estando na mesma latitude do gelado Labrador.

As evidências estão presentes em sedimentos da região onde a Corrente do Golfo entra no Atlântico Norte, denominada Estreito da Flórida.

Os núcleos sedimentares contém espécies calcificadas de plâncton denominado foraminifera, cuja presença é detectável por níveis do isótopo oxigênio 18.

Este isótopo, ao contrário, depende da salinidade e da temperatura da água do mar, que por sua vez indica sua densidade e, portanto, seu fluxo.

Segundo o estudo, chefiado por David Lund, do Instituto de Tecnologia da Califórnia (Caltech), durante a mini Era Glacial, o fluxo da Corrente do Golfo era 10% mais baixa em volume do que é hoje.

Um ano antes, um artigo também publicado na Nature por oceanógrafos da Universidade de Southampton, na Grã-Bretanha, demonstrou que um importante ramo do sistema da Corrente do Golfo, a Corrente do Atlântico Norte, perdeu 30% de seu fluxo desde 1998.

Estas descobertas foram realizadas por um navio de pesquisa, que viajou ao longo dos 24 graus de latitude norte, das Bahamas à tropical África ocidental, medindo a salinidade e a temperatura a cada 50 km.

Pesquisas anteriores foram realizadas na mesma linha em 1957, 1981, 1992 e 1998.

O artigo traz de volta o temor de que o aquecimento global possa, paradoxalmente, mergulhar o noroeste da Europa em outra mini Era Glacial.

Segundo este cenário apocalíptico, a água doce resultante do derretimento do gelo da Groenlândia e do permafrost (solo permanentemente congelado) chegaria ao Atlântico Norte, partindo ao meio a esteira de transporte de água quente da Corrente do Golfo.

Outros cientistas, no entanto, criticaram o estudo da Universidade de Southampton, afirmando que seus dados eram muito restritos para levar a qualquer conclusão definitiva.

Fonte:http://noticias.terra.com.br/ciencia/interna/0,,OI1275641-EI295,00.html


----------

